# Oracle database administrator demand in UAE?



## sagar_psl (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

Can anyone tell me how is the Job Market in UAE for ORACLE DBA?

I am having 4+ years of experience as an ORACLE DBA with Bachelor Degree in Information Technology from India(Mumbai).


----------

